# The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used.



## richardkhill (Jul 20, 2015)

As above; I'm attempting to update my user profile with my new email address *******@gmx.com, but keep getting the "The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used." message.

Am I doing something wrong?

Richard


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Some email addresses inc gmail aren't allowed due to spamming. If you pm John-h I think he can do it manually

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, use this Email addy without the spaces to contact.

ttforum @ mail.com

Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a reason why your email address is asterisks? Or is it a word that's being censored by our work filter system?

Lee, community support


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

TTFAdmin said:


> Is there a reason why your email address is asterisks? Or is it a word that's being censored by our work filter system?
> 
> Lee, community support


I'd imagine that's to keep it private in a public forum


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

richardkhill said:


> As above; I'm attempting to update my user profile with my new email address *******@gmx.com, but keep getting the "The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used." message.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Richard


Hi Richard,
Are you still having issues? Have you tried a different email yet?

Thanks,
Marie, Community Support


----------

